# Barefoot Contessa's Tequila Lime Chicken



## Mr_Dove (Mar 24, 2006)

Can someone post this recipe?  I've seen in mentioned several times but never a recipe for it.

Is Barefoot Contessa a person?  Sounds like a harlot name.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

She's a cook on foodnetwork (Ina Garten). Hang on I'll find it. Its one of my favorite ways to cook chicken on the grill.  She's one of my favorites on foodnetwork.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

Here you go:

http://www.foodtv.com/food/cda/recipe_print/0,1946,FOOD_9936_23368_PRINT-RECIPE-4X6-CARD,00.html

I like to finish it off by melting some shredded mexican cheese on top with crumbled crisp bacon and green scallions.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Mar 24, 2006)

outstanding. Your topping sounds delicious. I'm adding those things too. You have my thanks. I'll give this one a try.

I don't drink at all so I'm not sure about "gold" tequila.  Is that a brand name or a type of tequila?  

Since I don't drink my options with the tequila will be to either purchase a very small bottle (if available) or try to find a drinking friend who might have some.. Otherwise I would have to try it without the Tequila.

Would you mind describing the predominate flavors in this dish along with what the tequila adds to the mixture?  My wife has disliked a few dishes we've made with alcohol for ingredients.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

You are very welcome.  When the season is right try grilling some corn on the cob.....make a chili powder butter to baste it with.  I then serve it with a Spring Blend Salad (prepackaged).


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds greast - how did I miss this one?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

By all means you can leave out the Tequilla.  Heck, most of the time we don't have any in our house and I just play around with the recipe and use whatever I have.  You will def. taste the tequilla flavor if you use the recipe above, along with a citrusy and spicy blend.

The first time I made it I went strictly by the recipe.....it was wonderful that way but sometimes I don't always have all the ingredients on hand and have to compromise....and every way I've come up with so far is just as good.    

Sometimes I add the tequilla sometimes not.  Occassionally I don't have a jalapeno so I'll used red pepper flakes.  Sometimes I use lemon and lime instead. 

Its one of those recipes that you can def. play around with.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh and I forgot.  Sometimes the citrus at the stores just isn't that great and I've occassionally substituted bottled lime and lemon and it worked out.  Fresh is always the best though and if possible go that route.


----------



## htc (Mar 24, 2006)

I have made this many times. It started getting expensive since I was needing to use so much tequila. I started freezing the liquid to use once or twice before I toss it. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

I didn't think it was safe to save marinades that have had meat soaking in them?


----------



## GB (Mar 24, 2006)

It is not safe at all, unless you boil the liquid for at least 5 minutes (I think it is 5 minutes) before using again.


----------



## htc (Mar 24, 2006)

Why since I am just putting raw chicken in again? And the chicken gets cooked? The liquid is put straight into the freezer?


----------



## GB (Mar 24, 2006)

Well if you are using it as a marinade again then I suppose it probably is OK. I guess bringing it to a boil only really applies if you are using it as a sauce.

it would still make me nervous though, but it is probably OK.


----------



## Erik (Mar 24, 2006)

It would be expensive for me...I'd drink all of the darn tequila...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

Erik said:
			
		

> It would be expensive for me...I'd drink all of the darn tequila...


 
 Thats why I have to sometimes adjust the ingredients and compensate for the lack of the tequilla.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Mar 24, 2006)

She has this recipe in her "Family Style" book--or at least one really close to it.  I gotta admit, I was a little disappointed with it.  But maybe there was something to the type of tequila.  I don't drink gold tequila so I didn't have any on hand...I substituted my Patron for it.

Wasn't impressed, not one bit.


----------



## JMediger (Mar 25, 2006)

It's not safe (kind of along the same lines as not washing your cutting board / knife after you are done cutting raw chicken and then need to do veggies) ... Also, if you are marinating then basting, reserve an amount of the marinade BEFORE you throw your chicken in. That way, when you are basting your meat that is cooking, you are using new marinade and not reapplying possibly contaminated liquids.

You are freezing - thawing - using - refreezing ... right?  The bacteria is still in the liquid and every time you thaw it, it comes alive again and can contaminate your meat.  Even if you are cooking it through, it's still not a good idea.  It's like meat - once you freeze and then thaw, it's not wise to refreeze it if it hasn't been cooked.  Too much bad "stuff" can get in.  Once it's "revived", it's potentially  harder to cook out.  (Does this make sense or am I rambling ... ?)

It's a great idea and I'm sure a great money saver but definately not safe - sorry!


----------



## marmalady (Mar 25, 2006)

Here's a similar marinade I 'adapted' from a catering recipe, years ago - IMHO, the tequila doesn't add any appreciable 'zowie' to the recipes, so if you don't want to use it, just leave it out and sub in some more of any of the liquid ingredients.

YUCATECAN CITRUS MARINADE
 ​makes 1 ½ cups
 
½ cup orange juice                   
1T orange zest             
 ¼ cup lime juice           
 1tsp. lime zest
¼ cup lemon juice                     
1tsp. lemon zest           
 ¼ cup oil                      
1 tsp. dry oregano (Mexican if you have it)
2T chipotle powder                 
 3-4garlic cloves            
1T diced jalapeno          
 3-4T cilantro
¼ cup tequila
 
Combine everything and whisk to blend.  For chicken, marinate 6-8 hours; for fish, 2-4 hours.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 25, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhh that sounds good Marm.....will def. have to give it a try.  Thanks!


----------



## GB (Mar 25, 2006)

Poppinfresh said:
			
		

> I substituted my Patron for it.


I would never use Patron for cooking. It is took good for that IMO.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Mar 25, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I would never use Patron for cooking. It is took good for that IMO.


My philosophy on any kind of alcohol that I'm cooking is that I won't cook with it unless I'll drink it.  So any time a recipe calls for tequila, it gets Patron...any time it calls for cognac, it gets my Remy Martin XO (which never ceases to make someone's jaw drop or elicit an "are you _nuts_?" if they see me do it), Grey Goose or Stoli Elit for vodka, etc. etc.  Don't even get me started on the wines I cook with :P.

What can I say?  I've got expensive tastes in alcohol and it's what I'd like to taste in my cooked foods that call for it as well.  As far as cost?  Screw it, I've got the money.  You only go around once--and 'sides, the great thing about running out is the liquor store always has more :P


----------



## GB (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh I agree I would never cook with booze that I would not drink, but a lot of flavor is lost/hidden when used in cooking. That is why I generally would not use top shelf stuff. as far as vodka goes, when used in cooking it is just being used because it is flavorless (or close to it) and alcoholic. The alcohol reactives with certain foods to release alcohol soluble flavors. Because of that I would use a cheaper vodka, but usually I only have the good stuff so that is what I cook with.

Hey if you have the money and don't mind spending it then by all means use the good stuff in your dishes. It certainly won't hurt


----------



## jennyema (Mar 27, 2006)

htc said:
			
		

> Why since I am just putting raw chicken in again? And the chicken gets cooked? The liquid is put straight into the freezer?


 

Because the liquid is overflowing with bacteria after the first time the chicken is soaked in it *and freezing doesn't kill it*.  Only cooking does.

So you are marinating the chicken the second and third time in what can be a salmonella (and other bad stuff) soup, which will have a high potential for cross-contamination, even if your chicken is thoroughly cooked.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Apr 3, 2006)

I tried this recipe last night.  It was very good but I need to try it a few times to get it down just right.

I lime flavor was a bit strong so I want to adjust the recipe with some complimenting flavors.

My wife and I don't drink so we don't have any tequila in the house (or anything else).  I presume that using the gold tequila will work well with the lime flavor.  I couldn't say for sure though.  I don't know what tequila tastes like.

Perhaps more orange juice and less lime juice.

I put the bacon and cheese on top but my bacon bits were a bit old.  The bacon flavor did seem to compliment the lime flavor very well but my bacon flavor was very weak.  I think fresher bacon bits and a bit more of them might work well for next time.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 4, 2006)

y around with it.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 4, 2006)

I made this the first time following the directions exactly and the lime juice "cooked" the chicken. It was dried out and tough. After that I marinated it for about 1 hour and it had good flavor and was juicy and tender.

I would never save a marinade that has had raw anything in it. Too risky.

Mr. Dove maybe fresh bacon cooked crisply would be better than the jarred kind.d


----------



## Erik (Apr 4, 2006)

I could go for a shot of Patron tonight!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 4, 2006)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> I made this the first time following the directions exactly and the lime juice "cooked" the chicken. It was dried out and tough. After that I marinated it for about 1 hour and it had good flavor and was juicy and tender.
> 
> I would never save a marinade that has had raw anything in it. Too risky.
> 
> Mr. Dove maybe fresh bacon cooked crisply would be better than the jarred kind.d


 
I never marinated it overnight.  The max.....I'd say would be 3 to 4 hours and it always was juicy and tender.


----------



## Constance (Apr 9, 2006)

I will save my Quervo Gold for JB's Perfect Margaritas. 

I got into making a tequila marinade one summer when I had a lot of fresh herbs in the garden. At that time, I'd never heard of a tequila marinade, but I keep Margarita ingredients on hand in the summer, and it just sounded good to have "Margarita Chicken". 
I used about 2 cups of whatever herbs looked good that day (thyme, Italian Parsley, sweet basil, summer savory, celery leaves, etc) and put them in the food processor with garlic, lime juice, tequila (lower price range, but not the cheapest), Margarita salt, fresh cracked black pepper, and olive oil. Once emulsified, I put it in a Ziplock with the chicken, tossed, and let stand in fridge. I had read somewhere never to marinate chicken in a citris marinade over an hour or fish over 30 minutes, so we didn't have the tough, dry problem. 
I do believe I still like the old fashioned Good Seasons Italian Dressing mix best as a marinade, though.

We're grilling 3 lbs of chicken thighs tonight, that were supposed to have been divided in separate packages before they were frozen, but got tossed, intact, into the freezer instead. I've been looking over recipes, thinking of doing something different, but since we're going to have a good amount left over, and I want the meat to have sort of an "all-purpose" flavor, as the remainder will go in other dishes. Guess we'll do the Italian dressing thing again. 
We have some baby red potatoes we can toss in the same marinade (kept separate from the chicken, and put them on the grill too. Sure wish I had some corn on the cob, but HB is having trouble with some teeth (old age is the pits), and cannot eat it. 
I've been trying for 3 days to get him to check on the asparagus bed out by his garage to see if we have any up, but I've had no luck yet. 

Gee, I think I digress.


----------

